# Kosten für 11847 aus O2 Netz



## Unregistriert (11 September 2006)

Hi

Weiß jemand, wie teuer ein Anruf der Nummer 11847 von O2 aus ist? In der Ansage wurde gesagt, daß es aus dem Festnetz 1,99 / Minute sind. Was für Kosten können denn da auf einen zu kommen, wenn aus einem Mobilfunknetz angerufen wurde? Gibt es Höchstpreise? Oder ist es möglich, daß ein Anruf pauschal ein paar 100 Euro kostet?

Wäre dankbar, für alle Infos.

Was ich bisher über die Nummer rausgefunden habe: Auf der Homepage der Bundesnetzagentur steht, daß sie zu IN-telegence gehört. Auf deren Seite habe ich keine weiteren Infos dazu gefunden. Zu IN-telegence scheint es hier ja schon einiges zu geben, aber über die Nummer habe ich noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## talk (11 September 2006)

*AW: Kosten für 11847 aus O2 Netz*

Hallo,



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, wie teuer ein Anruf der Nummer 11847 von O2 aus ist? In der Ansage wurde gesagt, daß es aus dem Festnetz 1,99 / Minute sind. Was für Kosten können denn da auf einen zu kommen, wenn aus einem Mobilfunknetz angerufen wurde? Gibt es Höchstpreise? Oder ist es möglich, daß ein Anruf pauschal ein paar 100 Euro kostet?
> 
> Wäre dankbar, für alle Infos.



Wenn ich die nachfolgende Preisliste von o2 richtig interpretiere, kostet
eine Verbindung zu dieser Rufnummer aus dem o2-Netz zur Zeit
(1.-15.9.06) für Postpaid-Kunden 2,49 EUR/Min und für Prepaid-Kunden
2,69 EUR/Min.

Siehe:
http://www.o2online.de/o2/kunden/tarifcheck/services/voicedienste/pdf/premium-voice-services-pdf.pdf

Die 11847 gehört in der Tat IN-Telegence. Ich vermute mal, daß man
von dort aus zu diversen "Mehrwertdiensten" verbunden werden kann.

cu talk


----------



## Stalker2002 (12 September 2006)

*AW: Kosten für 11847 aus O2 Netz*



			
				talk schrieb:
			
		

> Die 11847 gehört in der Tat IN-Telegence. Ich vermute mal, daß man
> von dort aus zu diversen "Mehrwertdiensten" verbunden werden kann.



In der Tat wird das dann bei Intelegence nach den Keywords (_Sende BRATWURSTGEHÄCKBROT an die 12345_) auseinandersortiert und auf die verschiedenen "Untermieter" verteilt.

Intelegence kann anhand der Nummer und des Keyword mitteilen, wer der Untermieter ist.

MfG
L.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2006)

*AW: Kosten für 11847 aus O2 Netz*

Danke für die Infos. Und sind die 2,49€ fest oder kann es zwischendurch noch teurer werden, ohne daß man es merkt?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2006)

*AW: Kosten für 11847 aus O2 Netz*

Der Tarif ist fest. Merke: Kein Offline-Billing im Mobilfunk, d.h. kein ereignisabhängiger Tarifwechsel.


----------



## James Bond (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kosten für 11847 aus O2 Netz*

Unter 11847 zahlst du mindestens 1,99Euro pro Minute!
Von dieser Hotline hat mich eine Rebecca N. angerufen!
Die ich nicht mal kenne!
Aber Ich sollte Sie zurückrufen!!


----------

